# De Béthune s'échappe : voici la DB28 ST



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

Le travail de recherche de Denis Flageollet chez De Bethune sur l'échappement est probablement l'un des plus aboutis sur ce sujet. Fin 2011, la marque a notamment marqué les esprit avec son concept fonctionnel de Résonique (échappement sans spiral ni contact mu par magnétisme à haute fréquence).

Toutefois, cette prouesse technique n'est que la partie visible de multiples développements antérieurs. De Bethune s'est notamment beaucoup attachée depuis 2002 - dix ans déjà - à l'introduction de nouveaux matériaux dans l'architecture balanciers / spiraux / échappements.

Sans entrer dans les détails techniques, les premières pistes explorées ont été celles de masses excentrées sur le balancier, pour favoriser son inertie. Rien de nouveau, Seiko avait déjà travaillé sur le sujet en 1959, mais De Bethune misait alors sur l'utilisation, jusque là techniquement impossible, du titane et du platine. Puis le silicium, en 2005, a permis d'explorer de nouveaux horizons pour atteindre des rendements viables, notamment à haute fréquence (celle du Primero, 36,000 alternances par heure, par exemple). Avec sa composition en silicium / or gris avec courbe terminale plate et grâce à sa légèreté, ce balancier permet de réduire les frottements mécaniques et délivre le rapport inertie / masse idéal. Le principe de la courbe terminale plate, placée sur le même plan que le spiral compense les décentrages.

Ces derniers développements concluants, la manufacture en a appliqué les fruits au tourbillon.

C'est le résultat de cette démarche que l'on voit ici. Le sujet peut apparaître simple de prime abord ("ah ? Un tourbillon silicium haute fréquence ? c'est joli !"), mais il nous apparaissait important de la recadrer dans son contexte de R&D pour bien en saisir la portée. Ce tourbillon devient ainsi le plus léger et le plus rapide du marché (64 éléments, 0,18 g, rotation en 30 '').






​
Une nouvelle pièce, chez De Bethune, n'est jamais anodine. Elle révèle, pour qui sait lire entre les lignes, des avancées technologiques fondamentales. J'espère que ces quelques lignes vous permettront ainsi de pleinement apprécier la DB 28 ST...





​


----------

